# Miscellaneous > Database Design >  ER-diagram for a business scenario involving import - processing/re-packing - sale

## beardorushie

A particular Company will buy/import a selection of Producttypes in large Quantities/Volumes/Amounts within its field of operation from different Suppliers. Each Producttype with its Amount/Quantitiy is stored, before processed and packed into RefinedProducttypes in smaller Quantities/Amounts/packages. These are then sold to Customers. Can anyone suggest or explain a good Entity-Relationship diagram for this kind of scenario. What would be the best apporach and/or choice or modification of entity-types, attributes and relationships.
Is this solveable with an ER-model?

----------

